# Tira più un pelo di fica che un carro di buoi



## MCM.Paris

Je dois traduire le dicton italien (vulgaire je m'en excuse) "Tira più un pelo di fica che un carro di buoi". C'est dans la réplique d'un personnage de fiction au parlé populaire. Quel proverbe français ou expression française colorée ? Je n’arrive pas à trouver…


----------



## Rallino

Salut MCM,

Pendant qu'on attend la participation des francophones, voici ce que je suggérerais :
Il y a une expression en français, mais ce n'est pas autour des filles.
On dirait que _quelque chose (l'argent, les filles, etc.) vaut tous les arguments possibles.

_Je sais que cette expression n'est pas aussi colorée que sa version italienne, mais…


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao  a tutti e due,
MCM, ci ho pensato da ieri, ma sono purtroppo troppo giovane (ehm, ehm..) per intendermi di proverbi e troppo vecchio --anche troppo "forestiero" (Belga)-- per conoscere "les expressions françaises colorées", come dici benissimo, che sono attualmente in uso tra i giovani. Mi sa che dovresti piuttosto aprire un thread sull'argomento in sezione *Français Seulement*, spiegando il tuo problema e dando una traduzione letterale del modo di dire italiano.
Intanto se mi viene un'illuminazione, te lo faccio sapere subito .
Matou
PS: Una traduzione possibile sarebbe qualcosa come "Un poil de chatte (vulgairement=le sexe féminin) est _bien plus fort/bien plus puissant/(a bien plus de pouvoir)_ qu'un attelage de boeufs", mentre letteralmente siginifica "... tire bien plus fort qu'un attelage..."


----------



## MCM.Paris

Bonsoir, merci, malheureusement cela ne rend pas la façon de parler du personnage en question... Bon fin de dimanche!


----------



## MCM.Paris

Bonsoir Rallino, merci, malheureusement cela ne rend pas la façon de parler du personnage en question... Merci aussi à Matou pour la suggestion.... et enfin aussi merci à vous deux parce que je me sens un peu moins bête de pas trouver... Pour le moment j'ai adapté avec "Les filles, elles nous tiennent par les couilles" (ehm, pardon encore c'est le personnage qui est vulgaire!!!), mais j'en suis pas satisfaite... Bon fin de dimanche!


----------



## matoupaschat

> Pour le moment j'ai adapté avec "*Les filles, elles nous tiennent par les couilles*" (ehm, pardon encore c'est le personnage qui est vulgaire!!!), mais j'en suis pas satisfaite...


Ben pourtant, c'est pas mal du tout, je dirais même que c'est très bien  !


----------

